# Is It Really "Selfish'?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Spinoff from the suicide topic. It is said that suicide is the ultimate selfish act. I get that it causes immeasurable heartache and confusion for those left behind. This is not debatable. 

However, speaking from personal experience, I *know* that the 
human being contemplating this irrevocable course of action CAN NOT feel ANYTHING beyond his or her own anguish and despair. This is NOT a willful, knowing mindset; He or she is simply NOT ABLE TO. Every breath, every heartbeat only serves to punctuate and prolong the hopelessness, the agony, the desolation. This IS his or her reality. Anything beyond this reality simply does not register/is incomprehensible/does not exist.

Can this state of mind/being really be labeled "selfish"? I believe that a truly selfish act is perpetrated with full knowledge & understanding, whereas the suicidal person is beyond understanding ANYTHING, save his or her own tortures. UNABLE to recognize ANYTHING else.

Can you understand the difference? I don't know whether or not I laid out my case clearly.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I TOTALLY understand what you are saying. I've been there. In that state of mind, I Could not find good in anything. My ex had me convinced I was a horrible mother, I was worthless and that's why he threw me away, no one else would want me, I had nothing to offer...I about did myself in because of the beliefs he had pounded into my head, literally mind you...
So, how is it that I would have been selfish after everything I felt at that time? I felt like I didn't deserve to live and that no one on God's green earth would miss me...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, bajiay! Good Lord! *NO ONE* deserves that! No wonder you felt as you did. I'm so happy you are here among us! God Bless.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Depends. If they have dependents who count on them then it is a selfish and extremely cruel to their young children. If they have no dependents then it is not selfish, painful but not selfish. On the contrary it is selfish for others to expect or demand that another person go on living for them. Anyone who loves someone would never wish to see the person they love suffer and would never want to imprison that persons right to freewill. Suicide is an act of freewill and I believe individuals have the right to take their own life if the act is acted upon in good conscience.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. Considering that the very meaning of "selfish" is: devoted to or caring only for oneself; concerned primarily with one's own interests, benefits, welfare, etc., regardless of others.
Therefore, unless you kill yourself for the benefit of another person or persons, you are doing it for yourself. 

All the people who have considered it, in the other thread: did anyone say "I think I'll commit suicide because my relative needs a heart transplant?" or anything like that? It's never been for the benefit of others, it's always "because I feel so bad about my life" 
whenever the motivator is "I" then, by definition, it's a selfish act. For instance, if I get up to get myself a cup of coffee, that is selfish, because I'm doing it for me. On the other hand, if I get up to get you a cup of coffee, even when I'm not ready for a cup myself, that's an act for the benefit of another, rather than for myself.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep. Feelings are temporary and fickle, and often not based on reality. This topic is the ultimate example of why you don't base your decisions on them. What's real is the number of people you affect, the people you help during your lifetime, your commitment to your spouse and children, etc.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is wrong with being selfish with your own life?

I am the daughter of a mother who commited suicide on my birthday. I understand why she did what she did. I don't have to agree or disagree with her reasons to understand that it was her life and her choice.Each person bears what they can bear and no one else should judge them in any way for their own choice.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

bajiay said:


> I TOTALLY understand what you are saying. I've been there. In that state of mind, I Could not find good in anything. My ex had me convinced I was a horrible mother, I was worthless and that's why he threw me away, no one else would want me, I had nothing to offer...I about did myself in because of the beliefs he had pounded into my head, literally mind you...
> So, how is it that I would have been selfish after everything I felt at that time? I felt like I didn't deserve to live and that no one on God's green earth would miss me...


I am glad he is your ex.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

viggie said:


> Yep. Feelings are temporary and fickle, and often not based on reality. This topic is the ultimate example of why you don't base your decisions on them. What's real is the number of people you affect, the people you help during your lifetime, your commitment to your spouse and children, etc.


 
it is a little different for people who suffer long term both physically and emotionally. it is not fickle if you have a painful chronic illness. It is not fickle if a person has lived a long life of tragedy, alienation, abuse, neglect, and unshakable loneliness.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nehimama said:


> However, speaking from personal experience, I *know* that the
> human being contemplating this irrevocable course of action CAN NOT feel ANYTHING beyond his or her own anguish and despair. This is NOT a willful, knowing mindset; He or she is simply NOT ABLE TO. Every breath, every heartbeat only serves to punctuate and prolong the hopelessness, the agony, the desolation. This IS his or her reality. Anything beyond this reality simply does not register/is incomprehensible/does not exist.
> 
> Can this state of mind/being really be labeled "selfish"? I believe that a truly selfish act is perpetrated with full knowledge & understanding, whereas the suicidal person is beyond understanding ANYTHING, save his or her own tortures. UNABLE to recognize ANYTHING else.
> ...


Living people need to grasp onto something.....something they can understand and something they can live with every day.
It doesn't have to be accurate, right or true.....it just has to be something they can live with.

I have a couple lines of thought.....

1. A human being, that is genuinely contemplating ending their life, can either (a) no longer handle the pain be it emotional, physical, or mental. OR (b) believes that they are a waste of space on this planet.
Either way, this human being believes this option is best for everyone.
Not only, in their mind, are they NOT selfish, they are really doing everyone a favor...removing themselves and all their hurt / pain, etc from the picture, and finally everyone can just get on with their lives, and be happy.
Yeah, they will be sad for a while, but everyone carries on...and soon, they will be up and running, and living well, once 'they' are out of the way.
No.....quite contrary, the one who is contemplating the end of their life THINKS-BELIEVES they are giving everyone around them 'freedom' from their pain....just as much as they are being freed from their pain.

2. I understand there are those who 'leave notes, say words' that convey the message "this is your fault, look what you have done"....to 'get back at someone".....and that is very selfish...but they would be the exception to the rule.

3. The Evil One is out to "steal, lie, kill, and destroy", and what better trophy than to take a human life, and soul. I believe that there are greater struggles than flesh and blood....evil that is unspeakable.......that tells us in our heads and in our hearts, that we are worthless, just do it, you're doing the world a favor. Satan only has a handful of tricks in his bag, and lying is one of them. He doesn't need a big bag, because the handful he has works so well. Satan loves selfishness. It's the opposite of what is Commanded, so of course he loves it. His goal is to "steal, lie, kill and destroy".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> What is wrong with being selfish with your own life?
> 
> I am the daughter of a mother who commited suicide on my birthday. I understand why she did what she did. I don't have to agree or disagree with her reasons to understand that it was her life and her choice.Each person bears what they can bear and no one else should judge them in any way for their own choice.


I am so sorry. Truly.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am so sorry. Truly.


No need to be sorry. I had a wonderful mother who was with me longer than many others have their parents. I got more from here when she was with me than I could have ever wished for.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

City Bound said:


> it is a little different for people who suffer long term both physically and emotionally. it is not fickle if you have a painful chronic illness. It is not fickle if a person has lived a long life of tragedy, alienation, abuse, neglect, and unshakable loneliness.



They aren't the only ones who feel pain. They are just the only ones focused inward with no consideration for anyone else. Therein lies the selfishness.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I truly believe when you see some one suffering...reach out. I know something as simple as a smile from a stranger can make a difference in my day. Simplistic, I know. I contemplated suicide in my teens because I thought the pain was too much to bear. I didn't have the mental and emotional tools to work through it. Never actually took the steps to do it, my sisters and brothers were depending on me to navigate the mess that was my family.

Now, I'm long in the tooth with many life experiences under my belt. In my small town there have been two suicides, the wreckage they left behind is reverberating years later...never to go away completely.

I don't have the answers, I don't blame them as selfish ingrates. A persons self-worth is vital, if you don't love that person looking back at you in the mirror life can be a tough row to hoe.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The person considering suicide wants to stop hurting, plain and simple.

And, yet, they ARE able to feel other emotions: I have heard many testimonies here that people stayed alive for the sake of loved ones. Their love for them was very great indeed, that they would continue to suffer anguish to prevent their loved ones from having pain!!

I would consider that to be a noble act of courage. Also a reminder that people need other people in their lives, at times.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

homefire2007 said:


> I truly believe when you see some one suffering...reach out.


Absolutely. 

And, do not be offended if they are unable to respond in kind: The greater their depression, the less they will respond.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Nehi, are you okay???? Do you need/want someone to talk to that will listen? PM away dear!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> Nehi, are you okay???? Do you need/want someone to talk to that will listen? PM away dear!


Ditto!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm fine, everyone! Thank You! The "bad time" in my life was many, many years ago. It's just that I was remembering it because the current holiday season is known to be a difficult time of the year for those suffering.

Truly! I am OKAY! Thank You so much! (My sig line is still true.)


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nehi, you continually inspire me on a daily basis! Your sig line is now my motto, I always smile when I see it and try to apply it in my own life. Effervesce on, girl!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sometimes when life really stresses you out your brain does not get enough serotonin.

When serotonin levels are low, the body functions that serotonin regulates are adversely affected, causing a chemical imbalance that commonly results in depression. Symptoms of this condition include persistent sadness, worthlessness, fatigue, irritability and loss of interest in hobbies/activities that you normally love. 

I would suggest seeing a doctor, once your serotonin levels are out of whack, it sometimes takes a boost (pill) to get it back on track.

That's not to say that's anyones issue, Just one to consider when one gets depressed.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

The holidays can be a very hard period for many people. Maybe their life doesn't look like TV or others they know. Something that we would think of as petty, has great meaning to them. Take it seriously and don't lecture. We don't know what they may be going through or enduring. That's what we are here for, to help and lighten the burden if we can...we have to try!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

No one acknowledges self administered euthanasia due to sever heath issues, combined with a lack of care /support group
.
Or is this a discussion only concerning of emotional dysfunction leading to the ending of ones life?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> No one acknowledges self administered euthanasia due to sever heath issues, combined with a lack of care /support group
> .
> Or is this a discussion only concerning of emotional dysfunction leading to the ending of ones life?


Take this topic down that path, if you like. I see where you're coming from. I *think* if I had a devastating, wasting illness for which there were no hope of a cure, which would make me a daily burden to my family, which would deny me any quality of life, I'd like to be able to "check out" of my own accord. We do this for beloved pets & livestock; why deny ourselves?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My bro and I made a pact after we watched dad deteriorate from Alzheimer's. If either one of us were to ever get to the shape he was in we were to give the other pills and make sure that they were taken, as we did not want to go that way.

I think medically assisted suicide should be legal.

This though, is about some feeling the hopelessness of life and to me, that is a huge difference.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I cannot intelligently speak to the topic of assisted suicide because of medical issues, so I will hold my 'opinion' out of respect for those who have had to experience something so sad.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 3. The Evil One is out to "steal, lie, kill, and destroy", and what better trophy than to take a human life, and soul. I believe that there are greater struggles than flesh and blood....evil that is unspeakable.......that tells us in our heads and in our hearts, that we are worthless, just do it, you're doing the world a favor. Satan only has a handful of tricks in his bag, and lying is one of them. He doesn't need a big bag, because the handful he has works so well. Satan loves selfishness. It's the opposite of what is Commanded, so of course he loves it. His goal is to "steal, lie, kill and destroy".



you said a big mouthful of truth here..


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have typed, edited, deleted, typed again deleted, edited three times so far. No words fully explain my thoughts and the pain of watching your mother dissolve before your eyes. It is something no person should see. 

God does not dissolve people, disease does that. It is no lie, nothing is stolen, it is no trick. What it is, is the most horrific thing, (next to it happening to a child) that there could ever be.

Tell me you love me, let me tell you I love you. Allow me the means, leave me in peace to pray to God and let me take care of my business. God knows me, he has always known me, he understands me, i am of him. I don't quote the bibles word. God gave me the good sense to use my own words and speak from the heart at all times.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Another thought on this...impressionable kids. When I was a freshman we got a letter one Saturday afternoon that I was unsatisfactory in Algebra. My parents, drama people that they were went on a rampage. I swallowed a bottle of aspirin.

Things cooled down, we went out to supper at Bishops Cafeteria, one of our favorite places and had a nice meal. Then to a movie.

My head started buzzing at the movie and I felt very sick, and went by myself to the restroom and just puked my guts out. It was awful. 

I know now how lucky I was that I did not die, or go into a coma, and its a wonder I did not thin my blood and cause myself harm. It was a good size bottle. Except for a buzzing head for a few hours I kept my secret.

I was an only child and an only grandchild one one side, and my grandma adored me. My parents did too. I cannot imagine the grief I would have caused them had I died. And over a stupid thing.

As you can see, I graduated in 1966. Algebra has never been a necessity in my adult life. It would not have been worth dying over. And, my parents lives were not ruined because I was failing algebra, altho to hear them that day, you would have thought so. 

Once I had kids of my own, I always remembered that day, and even if I was VERY mad, and I sometimes was, I tried stay calm. You never know what a teen will do.

I never told my parents about this either. It would have just been another drama episode.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

By the way, Bajay, I have been there and done it too. My ex had me convinced I was a total loser. There was almost always another woman in his life, so I was always the underdog. My parents were not very encouraging people either, and when I did get praise, I never felt it was sincere. 

It took me awhile, and I still have problems sometimes. BUT, my kids push me along, I had a great boyfriend for 15 years, and his kids like and encourage me, and I was a success at my job. I had a great supervisor, its hard working for people young enough to be your children, and learning things at age 47, not having worked for many years, but it all worked out. I don't know what my story would have been had I not found good love, but it did happen and it turned my life around.

I had gone to a counselor the first winter after my ex left me. We were experiencing bitterly cold weather and snow, I was exhausted and cried out and very scared for my future. He suggested comfort. So I did, I made hot chocolate, wore snuggly clothes, turned the heat up, and tried to go really easy on myself. I also held down a full time job and had a lot of stress, but the comfort worked. Spring did come. And the flowers began to bloom.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I have a friend who's sister committed suicide. She was a young woman, no husband or children, a school teacher I think. She pre-paid for her burial and service, chose everything, gathered all insurance papers, deeds, etc. She wrote letters to her sis and mom explain why and leaving instructions for her own burial and after, mailed them, then went into her home's interior hallway, covered it in plastic ceiling to floor and shot herself.

It's hard to see this young woman as selfish when she was so careful to prepare her demise in such a way as to cause the least amount of trouble, question, or cleanup.

I don't know her reasoning. I never asked, just let her sister, my friend, talk. I gleaned it was possibly a terminal illness, not really sure what though. It was clear she did not want to be a burden to her family though.


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife's first husband committed suicide. He left 3 young children and a non working mother devastated. She worked multiple jobs and did the best she could do to give them everything she could. They all had jobs at an early age and have done quite well for themselves, he would be proud. The trauma and scars from this act are still quite visible today, 25yrs later. I can't judge the man for his actions, but I can say that I have a new found respect and compassion for those that have suffered through this sort of thing.
That being said, my feelings for the idea of ending one's life because of terminal illness have been changing. To save my family the pain and suffering of the inevitable seems to be like the last act of compassion that a person could do for their loved ones. Obviously this would need to be discussed and hopefully everyone would respect and somehow understand.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I can see where some acts of suicide would be considered selfish and a self-centered act. Especially the ones that leave notes and blame on others for their pain, leaving a guilt ridden loved one behind. Some people can not see outside of themselves. 

Someone that is going through a crisis/desperation and feels that there is no other alternative, they just want to be done with the agony. Are usually the ones that succeed. Very little mention or signs are available to others to pick up on. 

Many dull the pain, a slow type of suicide by alcohol and drugs. 

Some use methods of gaining attention or a plea for help. Like cutting themselves, botched suicides and so forth. Overdosing comes to mind, they take just enough to make them sick, but not the final deed. 

It is one thing to think about ending ones own life and contemplating it or wanting to be dead. The majority of people have and do think that many times in their lives. 

It is an entirely different thing when one actually completes it, obviously. So many dynamics involved in this subject, it is difficult to find an answer, or a solution.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Many years from now I hope to have the strength to take this path. As many of you know I have MS. I also have a long history of Alzheimer's on both sides of my family. I WANT to live as long as I am reasonably healthy. More I do not want to end up like my grand parents, nor do I want my girls taking care of me instead of enjoying their lives. Who knows what will happen if I am lucky there will be cures or an accident long before then. I have had a good life and plan to keep it so.

Life is good enjoy it! 

Larry


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Classof66:
That ex I was talking about there was my first husband, and at the time that that happened, he had been remarried for two years, to the girl that he cheated on me with and threw me and my older daughter out of the house for when I was 8.5 months pregnant. I had told the cops numerous times of the things he was doing to me, the stalking, had bruises from beatings and nothing was done... my boyfriend at that time, a highway state patrolman, ended up in a tussle with him when my ex broke into my house in the middle of the night and ex ended up with a gun to his head. I only had to say the word and he would have been dead. Two weeks later I moved out of state and left them both behind. Best thing I ever did. 

I know I'll find love again. I'm a decent person and I feel I have a lot to give. It's been five months since current husband and I split, and I'm doing better. I've had to start forgiving him in order for me to heal. I have my bad days of course, but I'm ok. In time...third time's a charm, right? 
Coca-Cola, popcorn, and chocolate were my best friends for months, but I'm slowly letting them go....well, maybe not the chocolate so much! 
Thanks ya'll!
Sorry about the thread drift nehi!


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

You know what....I have been ready to end my life more than once. Sometimes (most often) what prevented me from going ahead with it was my animals. THe idea of my poor animals being left to their own devices and maybe dying of hunger or dehydration before they were found was more than I could bear. I just could not leave them alone. Then once I decided that I was going to have a nice dinner, take a shower and wash my hair and then I was going to take every thing in my medicine cabinet and wash it down with whatever was in the liquor cabinet. Since I do not drink and half a glass of wine will knock me out...this seemed like a good plan. So I had dinner, had the shower and a glass of wine and then opened the medicine cabinet ready to do the deed. Alas, in my medicine cabinet was a bottle of red nail polish, a bottle of Cepacol mouth wash and a box of tampons. That's all. Well ----....I can do my nails but then I am going to have to eat those tampons. It is the only way...and I started giggling....white female found alone in apartment choking on tampons...film at 11:00. It is impossible to kill one's self when one is laughing hysterically (part wine, part the idea of eating tampons to kill myself) and well...it did not happen that night either. Then once I had a tank of helium which is supposed to be fast, painless and not messy...and some low life neighbor stole my helium. I mean REALLY...they STOLE my helium! I went to get another tank and the only provider in a 50 mile radius was sold out. I could not get a break for nothing...so I am still here.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Sashay-Not humor that you were hurting but the tampon bit...glad you could laugh at yourself!  Glad you're still here too!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Divine intervention.
I have experienced that a couple times in my life.....and am thankful for it today.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG LOLOL Death by tampons!!! :umno:

THAT would have to be one of the worst ways to go from a mans perspective.... absolutely terrifying way to go!!!! LOL :nono:

I think i would rather die from 10,000 papercuts!:cow:
Or slide down a hill of broken glass naked!
Or be a dentist for Killer Sharks.:teehee:
Or be a first grade teacher.:hair

The dreaded Tampon, i don't even like to pick them up at the grocery store, i'd rather do animals chores!!LOLOL:hobbyhors

Now a question, why is a man picking them up at the store some kind of act of validation of the relationship to some women. :teehee:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Posted by doingitmyself:

"The dreaded Tampon, i don't even like to pick them up at the grocery store, I'd rather do animals chores!!LOLOL









Now a question, why is a man picking them up at the store some kind of act of validation of the relationship to some women.







"

Why, that tells me that you'd even do *this* for me, because your love for me knows no bounds!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> Now a question, why is a man picking them up at the store some kind of act of validation of the relationship to some women. :teehee:


this is just one reason....my friend and crew member got deployed on a firefighting detail and she had limited time to pack and hit the trail for the forest fire...bad enough fighting fire in steep back country i couldnt imagine it being on a period.


elkhound has no problem buying stoppers and surfboards for friends...:happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. if anyone stared at me to long......a 6'2" bibed overall wearing beared man with boxes of tampons ...well they would get a shock or a laugh...i would look at them and say i was just practicing for when i get my sex change next year...and try not to bust out laughing......roflmao


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

elkhound said:


> p.s. if anyone stared at me to long......a 6'2" bibed overall wearing beared man with boxes of tampons ...well they would get a shock or a laugh...i would look at them and say i was just practicing for when i get my sex change next year...and try not to bust out laughing......roflmao


There is no doubt in my mind he would be standing there with 10 boxes of each either!! It is the prepper in him!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tampons are good for nose bleeds too....LOL!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

And for deer scent applicators too!!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

SashayXP, I have heard the reason the hospitals give out Cepacol is because it contains no alcohol. I think some of the hospitals use a flavored peroxide now too.

I know some homeless shelters won't take mouthwash because of the alcohol too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

elkhound said:


> p.s. if anyone stared at me to long......a 6'2" bibed overall wearing beared man with boxes of tampons ...well they would get a shock or a laugh...i would look at them and say i was just practicing for when i get my sex change next year...and try not to bust out laughing......roflmao



OMG hahahhahahhahahahahah
I just laughed out loud, SO LOUD it made the Jack Russell's jump up and bark. HAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
YOU made my night!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Tampons are good for nose bleeds too....LOL!!!


I have them in ALL of my emergency first aid kits (all cars, garage, basement, main floor, upstairs, at work.....)
Those and maxi surf boards....


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Tampons are good for nose bleeds too....LOL!!!


No pics? Never happened. You know the drill, Fowler.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

If we love you, you already know we will walk through hello and back for you. I still ask the question, Why must you ask us to get those things to start with. You know you will need em, you went to the store last week, last month, or last year, and they have no expiration date. Just buy the whole danged crate next time you go!!! 

Its like butte wipe paper you don't just buy a roll, you buy the biggest package they have of the 2 ply quilted soft kind and get two while your at it. It don't go rotten, it aint gonna get cheaper, you know its going to get used. :help:

The biggest delimia is what kind, OMG there are literally dozens of sizes, shapes, wings, no wings, fragrances, funnel dots, ( what actually is a funnel dot) super strips, maxis, minis, megas, mongos, along with the slim, super slim, petite, Asian, filtered and unfiltered.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> If we love you, you already know we will walk through hello and back for you. I still ask the question, Why must you ask us to get those things to start with. You know you will need em, you went to the store last week, last month, or last year, and they have no expiration date. Just buy the whole danged crate next time you go!!!
> 
> Its like butte wipe paper you don't just buy a roll, you buy the biggest package they have of the 2 ply quilted soft kind and get two while your at it. It don't go rotten, it aint gonna get cheaper, you know its going to get used. :help:


Because we forgot? :bash:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> If we love you, you already know we will walk through hello and back for you. I still ask the question, Why must you ask us to get those things to start with. You know you will need em, you went to the store last week, last month, or last year, and they have no expiration date. Just buy the whole danged crate next time you go!!!
> 
> Its like butte wipe paper you don't just buy a roll, you buy the biggest package they have of the 2 ply quilted soft kind and get two while your at it. It don't go rotten, it aint gonna get cheaper, you know its going to get used. :help:


Not sure I get what the big deal is. It's a natural part of life. If I can go pick up your hemorrhoid cream, then you can pick up my tampons :hysterical:


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

doingitmyself said:


> The biggest delimia is what kind, OMG there are literally dozens of sizes, shapes, wings, no wings, fragrances, funnel dots, ( what actually is a funnel dot) super strips, maxis, minis, megas, mongos, along with the slim, super slim, petite, Asian, filtered and unfiltered.



Dude--you are more educated than I in the feminine needs dept. I seriously did not know that there were all of these choices....you my Sir, are a very observant male..  Luckily, I wont have much longer to delve into product knowledge. God willing. 

Still, some cute humor, thank you.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Not sure I get what the big deal is. It's a natural part of life. If I can go pick up your hemorrhoid cream, then you can pick up my tampons :hysterical:


Umm...rk? I agree with you but I don't need any, thanks. I never saw the big deal in picking up pads or tampons. I'm like elk. In fact, I used to think it was funny to watch the reaction of some women in Walmart when I'd be back there in that aisle looking for whatever kind of drain plug was requested. 

It's not just the men. Women have whacky, preconceived notions too. I'd get to wondering if they were wondering, if I thought that it was a good place to hit on women. LOL...Not! And God forbid I should talk to any of them while I was looking for her pads. You ought to have seen how fast that aisle would clear out. It was like looking for my son when it's time to dry the dishes. A ghost town. Actually though, if you think about it, it's kind of a good thing that I didn't know right where to go, to pick out the right kind.


----------

